# funny pic thread, the be mindful where you read version..



## Road Guy

+1


----------



## humner

+1=2


----------



## cement

:Banane20:


----------



## Dleg

x2


----------



## Ble_PE

Ok, getting this started.


----------



## Master slacker

I'll drink to that.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker

12,000 :w00t:


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker

More of this lady... but we'll leave that with you and Google...


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Mike in Gastonia

Master slacker said:


>




Reminds me of this Russian skater at the olympics. She's going to be pretty popular with the fellas.......


----------



## roadwreck

^^

She looks 12!!!

:blink:


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

roadwreck said:


> ^^
> 
> She looks 12!!!
> 
> :blink:




You're waaaay off. She's 15...... I should have said she'll be popular with the fellas *when she's older*......


----------



## NJmike PE

Mike in Gastonia said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> She looks 12!!!
> 
> :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're waaaay off. She's 15...... I should have said she'll be popular with the fellas *when she's older*......
Click to expand...

I feel dirty whenever I look at her.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

NJmike PE said:


> Mike in Gastonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> She looks 12!!!
> 
> :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're waaaay off. She's 15...... I should have said she'll be popular with the fellas *when she's older*......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel think dirty whenever I look at her.
Click to expand...



Fixed that for you..... :wave2:


----------



## roadwreck

If we weren't already, I'm pretty sure EB.com is on a child molester watchlist now.

:Chris:


----------



## Road Guy

Y'all try and remember that I run a respectable establishment here....


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## cement

Omg, I waited for that to load.

Are you channeling VTE?


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ What is that guy doing with the scissors?


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

^ yeah, but which one is crazy?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJ6pLKlU-8Q


----------



## NJmike PE

NJmike PE said:


>








matt267 said:


> ^ yeah, but which one is crazy?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJ6pLKlU-8Q


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## jeb6294

What in the hell did she eat?!?!


----------



## cement

When did this change to the gross out thread?


----------



## matt267 PE

worst case of hemorrhoids that I've ever seen.


----------



## Master slacker

cement said:


> When did this change to the gross out thread?




I'm sorry "be mindful where you read" doesn't mean "only T&amp;A"? :huh:


----------



## cement

&lt;--adds to iggy list


----------



## roadwreck

matt267 said:


> worst case of hemorrhoids that I've ever seen.


&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=4j8m8L8B7pM


----------



## Master slacker

oh lawd


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker

SUPER NSFW!

With that said, I will ONLY put up two links - one to the story and one to the picture.

[SIZE=48.18181610107422px]HFS SUPER NSFW, B[/SIZE][SIZE=48.18181610107422px]ATMAN![/SIZE]

Story - http://jalopnik.com/us-airways-just-tweeted-a-pic-of-a-woman-with-a-plane-i-1563097527

Pic - http://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--YJSwN-eg--/c_fit,fl_progressive,w_636/kgjzebgyznthnosi55i1.png


----------



## Master slacker

For sh*ts and giggles, here's the edited pic.


----------



## matt267 PE

damn


----------



## NJmike PE

hump day


----------



## NJmike PE

I miss AOTS


----------



## matt267 PE

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g10DqPbbUuw


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker

W... T... F...


----------



## NJmike PE

^ no clue


----------



## matt267 PE

MS, you must have a very interesting Web history.


----------



## Master slacker

Ctrl + Shift + N


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## matt267 PE

^ That's hot.


----------



## DVINNY

Yup. Smokin'


----------



## NJmike PE

why can't I find hitchhikers like this?


----------



## Road Guy

As long as you can close your eyes and have a good imagination all the hitch hikers can look like this!


----------



## Ble_PE

^You sure about that?


----------



## matt267 PE

Not cool ble, mike is going to be pissed you're posting pictures of him.


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## csb

Master slacker said:


>




Isn't this the tomboy from Step by Step?


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Mike in Gastonia

This is from one of those "awkward family photo recreation" threads on another site. I really hope this was the little girl next door and not his sister. Otherwise, ewwwww......


----------



## cement

NJmike PE said:


>


I just noticed she has a UPS hat on.

3 days later


----------



## FLBuff PE

There's a hat? I don't see it.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE

'Merica


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## cement

^liberal mom


----------



## MA_PE

matt267 said:


> ^ yeah, but which one is crazy?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJ6pLKlU-8Q


Buck cherry rox!


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## knight1fox3

GD, we need to move this one along and bury the image above!


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## NJmike PE

Dude she's experienced.


----------



## MetsFan

And just like that, she's gone.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

MetsFan said:


> And just like that, she's gone.


She needed to go.


----------



## Road Guy

....


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

post to kill the page


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

HFS!!

JESSICA RABBIT STILL THE HOTTEST HALLOWEEN COSTUME (picture gallery)

http://coed.com/2014/10/30/jessica-rabbit-sexy-halloween-costume-cosplay-photos/?utm_source=huffingtonpost.com&amp;utm_medium=referral&amp;utm_campaign=pubexchange


----------



## NJmike PE

Dexman PE PMP said:


> HFS!!
> 
> JESSICA RABBIT STILL THE HOTTEST HALLOWEEN COSTUME (picture gallery)
> 
> http://coed.com/2014/10/30/jessica-rabbit-sexy-halloween-costume-cosplay-photos/?utm_source=huffingtonpost.com&amp;utm_medium=referral&amp;utm_campaign=pubexchange


damn it Dex! Now I need to find this for Mrs NJ


----------



## matt267 PE

Nine months later, baby nj-karma is born


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Nine months later, baby nj-karma is born


yeah, prolly


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## MetsFan

^^ All I see is:


----------



## frazil

^ I waited for a while to see what would load... :/


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## MetsFan

Not a butt


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## NJmike PE

both very hot. thank you


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I've been told the one in the white tank top is from the movie Beerfest, but I can't seem to find confirmation. I'd like to see some of her other work, but have no idea who she is.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## ventilator

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I've been told the one in the white tank top is from the movie Beerfest, but I can't seem to find confirmation. I'd like to see some of her other work, but have no idea who she is.


Its from Van Wilder 2: Rise of Taj

Holly Davidson






That took me way longer to find than I thought it would


----------



## ventilator

or maybe this one is more appropriate


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Nice.


----------



## MetsFan

I recently found out Maggie from Walking Dead was in that movie as well.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

^ Must be from fox's dreams.


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'm not an ass man, and honestly that picture makes me less of one. uke:


----------



## roadwreck

Is it just me or does it kinda look like she is climbing into a trash bag?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn it mike, you've gone too far this time.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Damn it mike, you've gone too far this time.


WTF, I didn't take the picture. Plus, if this is too far might I remind you of the chick in the witch costume for halloween


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it mike, you've gone too far this time.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF, I didn't take the picture. Plus, if this is too far might I remind you of the* chick in the witch costume* for halloween
Click to expand...

That is a bannable offense.


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't want to remember that pic.


----------



## Supe

roadwreck said:


> Is it just me or does it kinda look like she is climbing into a trash bag?




Given the history of that family, I'd say that's more than appropriate.


----------



## MA_PE

Supe said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or does it kinda look like she is climbing into a trash bag?
> 
> 
> 
> Given the history of that family, I'd say that's more than appropriate.
Click to expand...

Agreed I think she's really climbing OUT OF a trash bag...and her azz can't be that huge, that's got be photoshopped (probably by her or her peeps).


----------



## csb

Why's it all slippery?


----------



## csb

Answer?


----------



## knight1fox3

And now I need to clear the air yet again..


----------



## NJmike PE

This is not where I saw that going but I guess no real surprise


----------



## cement

thank you.


----------



## csb




----------



## NJmike PE

I'll just post this here instead


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

^^ She has a full time job as a hot dog QA sampler?


----------



## knight1fox3

Porn stars explain net neutrality. LOL

NSFW

http://gizmodo.com/naked-porn-stars-give-a-penetrating-explanation-of-net-1658822791?utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_facebook&amp;utm_source=gizmodo_facebook&amp;utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Dark Knight

I do not mind the good looking ladies pics but let us focus on the funny part. If not it is just a NSFW thread.


----------



## knight1fox3

Dark Knight said:


> I do not mind the good looking ladies pics but let us focus on the funny part. If not it is just a NSFW thread.


False. This thread was created by RG to be NSFW.

The "other" funny pic thread is here: http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=663&amp;page=236


----------



## Dark Knight

Sorry. I was confused. The title says...

funny pic thread, the be mindful where you read version...

Maybe it should just be the be mindful where you read version...


----------



## MetsFan

Not a pic, but funny

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eANZZGjke8


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## Road Guy

Note: we have the goofy name cause some peoples IT Natzo's will block something of it says NSFW... So hence the weird name of this thread.....


----------



## Dleg

^When you see it....


----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Ble_PE

Miss BumBum Brazil 2014:






I want to know how to get this job:


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## NJmike PE

I literally LOL'ed at this one


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Ken PE 3.1

[SIZE=11pt][/SIZE]


----------



## NJmike PE

...


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Having difficulties with the picture post


----------



## BrewingAz_PE

SO MUCH WIN IN THIS THREAD!


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Ble_PE

Titties and beer!


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Dleg




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My SIL (you know, the crazy one) is a photographer


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn, your sil has a nice ass.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

it's not her ass, she's on the other end of the camera


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## knight1fox3

^not a bad photoshopped pic.


----------



## matt267 PE

What? Are you sugguesting that the internet lied?


----------



## csb




----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> ^not a bad photoshopped pic.


this


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## knight1fox3

NJM, I'm sorry, but you're sleeping on the couch again.


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> NJM, I'm sorry, but you're sleeping on the couch again.


I'm NJM and I approved this message


----------



## knight1fox3

For the bike thread? :dunno:


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## NightWatch

knight1fox3 said:


>


This is very nice.

Nice to see a well proportioned lady - not one of those stick-thin, anemic, model types and not one of those silicone-infused, overly sized top and/or bottom girls.....


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## MA_PE

these poor girls. freezing their asses off. we should start a Ufundit site.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'd make a deposit


----------



## Dleg




----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Dleg said:


>


Looks like a Bear-zilian wax.


----------



## NJmike PE

I can't believe what I saw at the gym today


----------



## MetsFan

Those are some mighty big balls.


----------



## jeb6294

I assume she's just taking a break unless she's planning on curling with two different weights. Did you tell her that gym etiquette dictates that you're not supposed to block the weight rack?


----------



## NJmike PE

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXDY5T-Vg0k&amp;feature=youtu.be


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## NJmike PE

^ wow


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Now there's an image...


----------



## MetsFan

Ken 3.0 said:


> Now there's an image...




Based on rule #34, I'm sure you can find one.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Road Guy

To soon?


----------



## FLBuff PE

Dleg said:


>


What dude is it mentioning? I don't see a dude in the picture.


----------



## Ble_PE

Dleg said:


>




Just quoting again to get further past RG's other pic...


----------



## cement

Ble_PE said:


> Dleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just quoting again to get further past RG's other pic...
Click to expand...

was there an RG pic?


----------



## matt267 PE

cement said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just quoting again to get further past RG's other pic...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> was there an RG pic?
Click to expand...

Nope, didn't see one.


----------



## Dleg

Dleg said:


>


I'm lost. What were we talking about again?


----------



## NJmike PE

Silicone


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Silicone


And lots of it.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silicone
> 
> 
> 
> And lots of it.
Click to expand...

What's it taste like??????


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

Hey, what's RW doing in there.


----------



## Supe

Enjoying some side boob, from the looks of it.


----------



## roadwreck

matt267 said:


> Hey, what's RW doing in there.


:eyebrows:


----------



## csb




----------



## knight1fox3

Back on track...


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njSuCkaptc4


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Ken PE 3.1

God bless superheroes.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## matt267 PE

I think ken needs to be banned for a bit. He can come back as ken 4.0.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Since I derailed the thread, you need to get it back on track! Lol


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

And at the top of the page? That's just mean.

Edit: some creative editing moved it to the bottom of the previous.


----------



## NJmike PE

Dexman PE PMP said:


> And at the top of the page? That's just mean.
> 
> Edit: some creative editing moved it to the bottom of the previous.


I noticed the same thing. I almost deleted one of my own for the greater good of the team


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

NJmike PE said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> And at the top of the page? That's just mean.
> 
> Edit: some creative editing moved it to the bottom of the previous.
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed the same thing. I almost deleted one of my own for the greater good of the team
Click to expand...

Don't worry, I deleted one of yours.


----------



## FLBuff PE

I vote to delete RG's post that was right after Dleg's good one...


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Y'all suck.

[emoji3]


----------



## knight1fox3

I'm sorry....I wasn't listening...


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Better???


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## knight1fox3

Does this belong in the gun thread???


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## NJmike PE

cement said:


> ^that ain't super
> 
> RW Edit:


that's just wrong


----------



## cement

I don't have super powers, but I got a delete button!


----------



## roadwreck

cement said:


> I don't have super powers, but I got a delete button!


And I have a restore button. 

If you guys were really motivated to get that off the top then you'd hurry up and fill this page up to get to the next one where you could post something a little easier on the eyes. :eyebrows:


----------



## cement

jeebus, get posting!


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Supe

Not funny, just cruel.


----------



## knight1fox3

Last post was 2/25/15??? For shame!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My new favorite acronym: FLBP (future lower back problems)

http://www.illholdyourbeer.com/2015/03/29/flbp-monday-65-photos/


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8L0HprVHhY


----------



## NJmike PE

Did I mention that Brooklyn Decker is hot


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I like body paint.

http://spikey.com/29-military-body-paint-babes-who-will-make-you-salute/


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

50 girls without bras

http://www.illholdyourbeer.com/2015/04/19/girls-without-bras-50-photos/


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Things that bounce:

http://www.illholdyourbeer.com/2015/04/23/things-that-bounce-thursday-18-gifs/


----------



## NJmike PE

TALK ABOUT HOT YOGA...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## FLBuff PE

Now, Biff, I want make sure that we get two coats of wax this time, not just one.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Road Guy

I miss winter already


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

http://www.pyx106.com/articles/pyx-106-trending-now-492743/hold-a-coke-with-your-boobs-13629996/


----------



## MA_PE

Now there's a cause...just 'cause.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## MA_PE

her? or you?


----------



## knight1fox3

MA_PE said:


> her? or you?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## cement

:banhim:


----------



## MA_PE

That's not funny.......that's sick


----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## Supe

They must be watching The X-Files.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

This Slow-Motion Video Of Hot Girls Getting Shot In The Butt With Gummy Bears Belongs In An Art Museum

http://www.brobible.com/girls/article/gummy-bear-butt-slow-motion/


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Ken PE 3.1

^^^^ that's just wrong. Very, very wrong.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

What's wrong is the fact that you wasted a TOP.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Yep, epic fail!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I fixed it.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ken 3.0 said:


> ^^^^ that's just wrong. Very, very wrong.


Still wrong.


----------



## NJmike PE

PETA won't like this one


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ Do a google image search for "Christina Model" she has got some good ones...

http://www.ign.com/boards/threads/official-christina-model-thread.452854264/


----------



## NJmike PE

Dexman PE PMP said:


> ^^^ Do a google image search for "Christina Model" she has got some good ones...
> 
> http://www.ign.com/boards/threads/official-christina-model-thread.452854264/


yes. yes she does.


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## roadwreck

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePG6zUYvUZg


----------



## Ble_PE

She's got that turn to show off her assets down pat!


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Supe

Star spangled danglers!


----------



## jeb6294




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Supe

jeb6294 said:


>




I don't know, but southern strippers sure as hell don't look like that...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

You need to stop going on Tuesdays.


----------



## Supe

What do you get when you put two dozen southern strippers in the same room?

A full set of teeth.


----------



## Road Guy

Guess the female athlete?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lindsey Vonn?


----------



## Road Guy

Yeah, she was once six chairs ahead of me at the ski lift two years ago, I figure that means we are going steady


----------



## TESTY

Road Guy said:


> Yeah, she was once six chairs ahead of me at the ski lift two years ago, I figure that means we are going steady


Did she pull you in like a tractor beam? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUdktxbK9bA


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## Supe

Someone take that guys phone away and punch him where his nuts used to be.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## mevans154




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## jeb6294

Water must be a little chilly....


----------



## NJmike PE

this one is for Supe


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

knight1fox3 said:


>


Kaley Cuoco wore it better...


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Must see video:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Mr. Skin’s 17th Annual Anatomy Awards

http://brobible.com/entertainment/article/mr-skins-anatomy-awards-nudity/

No nudity shown, but still probably not safe (despite it being posted from work, lol)


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Road Guy

Too old


----------



## Ble_PE

Road Guy said:


> Too old


----------



## Road Guy

GOT joke


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I would slow down.


----------



## knight1fox3

@csb, I thought we already discussed your "casual Friday" attire.


----------



## jeb6294

Most of it looks alright, but I'm willing to bet those boots don't have steel toes.


----------



## csb

OSHA doesn't care if you're a stripper!

https://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=STANDARDS&amp;p_id=9777


----------



## Road Guy

that color PPE is outdated for roadway work


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

It's appropriate for light rail, although we don't use the sign.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

For some reason, I keep thinking of the line from AC/DC's song "You Shook Me All Night Long"....... 

*"Knocking me out with those American thighs"*


----------



## MetsFan

Here's a trail for you RG:


----------



## NJmike PE

More proper work attire


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## NJmike PE

In honor of mother's day. all weekend long we should post MILF pics here


----------



## knight1fox3

Level......PRO


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Level......PRO


I need learn how to pause gif's


----------



## jeb6294

Can you use animated gif's as a screensaver?


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I need learn how to pause gif's




Here you go @NJmike PE


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Ble_PE

@NJmike PE is that you on the bottom?


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## NJmike PE

Ble_PE said:


> @NJmike PE is that you on the bottom?


THAT is a lot of woman


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## Sschell

I just "read" this whole thread.


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## knight1fox3

No holiday pictures in here at all? For shame @Ble_PE, @NJmike PE


----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## P-E




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## humner

NJmike PE said:


> I feel dirty whenever I look at her.


Delyun?


----------



## Master slacker

Any takers on new fashion?


----------



## Ble_PE

^Need to see the back side before I decide if it's a good fit for me or not.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Violator

Since we are posting inappropriate photos. This one had me spewing coffee.


----------



## jeb6294

I don't know why this showed up on my Facebook feed this morning, but it's disturbing....


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## PeeWee




----------

